# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  كما قلت لكم (الحضري سيطعنكم من الخلف)

## m_mamoon

*قبل مباراة اهلي شدني احتجيت بشدة من استبعاد ياسين ومشاركة الحضري الذي جاء في المباراة ولكن الكثيرين سامحو الحضري ووقفو معاو بشدة تتصورو لو كنا وقفنا ياسين الكورة ديك كان هسة ياسين عندو ثقة في نفسو لكن العملة ديك اعدمت ثقة ياسين في نفسو .. 
اخبرتكم ان هذا الحضري مصري وافتكر انو كدا وصلت
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*وصلت تب يا حبيب و يس نحن البنديهوا الثقة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نتمنى انو نشجع ياسين في مباراة النيل اولحضري دا بس ندمر مستقبلو لا نبيعو لا نلعبو شان يعرف انو المريخ دا اكبر من مصر بتاعتو دي زاتها
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*قلناها زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان


الحضرى حارس قامة
لكنـــــــــه سيدخلنا فى متاهات


كلنـــــــا مع يــــس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري لاعب بالمريخ ومتى ما حضر واحتاج له الفريق يلعب
لان جلوسه وهو يتقاضى الرواتب الباهظة دي خسارة دبل للمريخ
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




الحضري لاعب بالمريخ ومتى ما حضر واحتاج له الفريق يلعب
لان جلوسه وهو يتقاضى الرواتب الباهظة دي خسارة دبل للمريخ



بسيطة احرمه من الرواتب الباهظة واعل ليو غرامات لانه بسافر وبيجي زي ما داير والفيفا بتسمح من العقويات من النواع دا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يس بس بلا حضري بلا بدوي بس لازم نادب الزفت ده 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس برضو ياود المامون نحتاج للحكمة في معالجة الموضوع
اقرا كلام مامون ابو شيبه ده
قلم X الكورة ..مامون ابوشيبه ..شروط الحضري !!





* موضوع الحضري يتطلب الحكمة، ويمكن لوكيل اللاعب أو حسام البدري أو أي أقطاب وممثلين لمجلس المريخ في القاهرة أن يقنعوا اللاعب بالحضور فوراً إلى الخرطوم واللحاق بمباراة النيل ثم إكمال بقية الأسابيع العشرة دون أن يتضرر أي من الطرفين.

* هناك الكثير من مثل هذه السوابق في مجال الكرة نذكر منها ما حدث قبل نهائي سيكافا 86 بتنزانيا، عندما وصل المريخ للمباراة النهائية، وتمارض حارس المريخ حامد بريمة، وكاد أن يتغيب من المشاركة في مباراة الكأس، ولكن رئيس بعثة المريخ وقتها الحاج محمد الياس محجوب توخى جانب الحكمة وتجنب استخدام العنتريات، فاجتمع بحامد بريمة وأقنعه بالمشاركة في المباراة، وبالفعل شارك بريمة وفاز المريخ بأول كأس جوي في تاريخ السودان.

* استخدموا عقولكم وراعوا مصلحة المريخ ليكمل الحضري مشوار هذا الموسم الذي اقترب من نهايته بالسلامة، وعلى الحضري نفسه أن يكون عاقلاً ويراعي مصلحته بعدم الدخول في معركة مع المريخ يتضرر منها الطرفان ثم يندمان على ما أقددما عليه.

*

----------


## مناوي

** استخدموا عقولكم وراعوا مصلحة المريخ ليكمل الحضري مشوار هذا الموسم الذي اقترب من نهايته بالسلامة، وعلى الحضري نفسه أن يكون عاقلاً ويراعي مصلحته بعدم الدخول في معركة مع المريخ يتضرر منها الطرفان ثم يندمان على ما أقددما عليه 

بلا مصلحة بلا دوري سمعة المريخ فوق كل شيئ ..
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*إر ر ر ر ر ر حل





مهداه للحضري
ولكل من يقف معه داخل مجلس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*انا شخصيا بالنسبة لى الحضرى ده لو وقف ورا شبكة المريخ ما بنفع معاى ..والله لو بجيب الكور فى الرد كاسل كتيره عليه...ده واطى
                        	*

----------

